# Best ICD-9 Dx code for GLAD lesion?



## reewriter (Jun 21, 2010)

The coders in the ortho practice I work for all have varying ideas on the best ICD-9-CM diagnosis code for a GLAD lesion of the shoulder. One of our surgeons insists it should be a combination of 718.01 and 728.4. As these are usually current injuries, I tend to think 840.8 would be enough. Again, there are different opinions. 

Could you please share how you code for GLADs? Any and all input would be VERY MUCH appreciated!!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## H@wks F@n (Jun 21, 2010)

*Glad*

I agree with you AND your doctor.  I typically code GLAD lesions using the ICD-9 code 840.8, but in the case of a degenerative-type tear/lesion, I feel that your doctor's suggestion would be the more appropriate coding. But to answer your question, I code the GLAD lesions using ICD-9 code 840.8.


----------



## joanne71178 (Jun 13, 2019)

What would be the best ICD 10 code for the GLAD Lesion?


----------

